# adventures in LA- brick smoker



## pjnla

i have been hopping on and off the last few days asking questions about the brick smoker i am building. let me start by saying thank you all for the help and advice. Wes W suggested i start a new thread so here i am.

good news for today. i found a fabricator to make my doors.  i think he got more excited about it than i. he is making three doors for me

18"x14"
24"x14"
24"x30"
1/4" diamond steel plate, 2" angle heavy guage frame, latch and lock for $500. pretty good for LA. not a lot of guys do that kind of work here in the city. i will post some of my less than work of art pics

pj


----------



## pjnla

here are some pics. i  started by making a raised base. i am kinda tall and the bending and stooping kills me. my base is about 18 inches from the ground, i will post more as i go.













photo 1.JPG



__ pjnla
__ Feb 13, 2013


















photo 2.JPG



__ pjnla
__ Feb 13, 2013


















photo 3.JPG



__ pjnla
__ Feb 13, 2013


















photo 4.JPG



__ pjnla
__ Feb 13, 2013


----------



## wes w

PJ,  Looks like a great start. 

Question.  Is your base just sitting on the ground, or do you have a good foundation under the pavers?   Once built, your going to have somewhere around a ton or better sitting there.

That doesn't sound to bad for the frame and doors.   See if he will throw the racks in with it. 

I'm kinda tall myself, I feel your pain man.  :-)

I'm all in for this one!!


----------



## pjnla

good eye. no worries. its an old concrete slab under there. and the hardest clay bed you could find under that. the reason for the pavers over the slab is because of the clay, i added several inches of dirt in the backyard to get anything to grow decently. the brick pavers brought the slab up to grass level. so it should be all good.


----------



## wes w

Sounds good.   You had me a little worried there for a second.   Sometimes people don't realize how much a pile of brick can weigh.   The footing is the most important part of a brick build.  If it fails, theres no way to fix it.

Look forward to seeing your progress

Wes


----------



## roller

I`m in...


----------



## JckDanls 07

:popcorn


----------



## bamaboy

Cool


----------



## pjnla

Okay...spent some more time with the paper, pencil, calculator, and measuring tape. time to start building.

let me start by saying my doors came out great. better than i expected. i "borrowed" and idea or two from west and got 2" angle with 1/4" steel plate for the doors.

next i got my materials. paid a guy to help me get the bricks home. giving him a couple bucks was cheaper then the $109 delivery charge i would have had to pay to the store. they get enough money from me anyway.

oly thing i need now is more time in the day. between the wife, and my kid's basketball games, and life in general i can only carve out a few hours per day on the weekend. made good progress today.













IMG_1211.JPG



__ pjnla
__ Feb 24, 2013


















IMG_1212.JPG



__ pjnla
__ Feb 24, 2013


















IMG_1213.JPG



__ pjnla
__ Feb 24, 2013


----------



## pjnla

More pics.













IMG_1220.JPG



__ pjnla
__ Feb 24, 2013


















IMG_1225.JPG



__ pjnla
__ Feb 24, 2013


















IMG_1227.JPG



__ pjnla
__ Feb 24, 2013


















IMG_1229.JPG



__ pjnla
__ Feb 24, 2013


















IMG_1231.JPG



__ pjnla
__ Feb 24, 2013


















IMG_1234.JPG



__ pjnla
__ Feb 24, 2013


















IMG_1235.JPG



__ pjnla
__ Feb 24, 2013


----------



## JckDanls 07

And we're off....  looks like a good start   :popcorn


----------



## wes w

Doors look awesome PJ.  I didn't think of diamond plated doors.  Nice touch!

Brick work looks great!

Once summer gets here the days will be longer.   Haha, when I was working on mine I stayed with it about every week-end till dark.    At a point it isn't fun anymore then it becomes work.  By the end of the summer I was ready for it to be finished.

You might do some price checking with the mortar.   You may be able to buy  your sand and mortar cheaper separate and mix it yourself.  I used type S mortar and mixed it 2parts sand 1 part mortar.   In this area sand is about $45.00 a ton.  Type S mortar is about $17.00 for 80lb. bag.    If your buying from a box store, you may want to compare with the building supply.  Box stores are not always cheaper, even if they say they are. 

Keep up the good work!    Take your time and get it the way you want it.  Once layed, its not easily changed.  :-)







    Cheers!


----------



## pjnla

thanks wes.. much appreciated. brickwork looks easy on youtube!!!!!! lol. but it was slow going. strictly amatuer hour. lol. but it is fun. i work at a college so my 9-5 is mostly cerebral type of work, so it is good to get out and do something with my hands and get dirty. i put a 20'x30' deck on the house a few years ago, so this is my next thing.

_"At a point it isn't fun anymore then it becomes work.  By the end of the summer I was ready for it to be finished." --------m_an i laughed my butt off at that one. i know the feeling.

i looked into mixing mortar myself, but it would be way too much hassle. you would be surpised  how complicated things like that can get here in the LA. since most people don't build and do things like this themselves, getting raw materials can be a real pain. i am originally from texas and i could get my hands on just about anything i needed, but its much different here. and things that were dirt cheap back home cost an arm-and a-leg here.

but its all good though. the first big BBQ will be worth it.

but i do have a question..why did you leave a two inch gap between your firbrick and the outside walls. i seen some others and they didn't do that. any advantages one way or another?


----------



## wes w

PJ,

I never really had any smarts in school.  I was just glad to get out of HS with a diploma.   I've always been hands on.   Never could afford to hire anything out.  I'm glad your enjoying the build.  Its very satisfying  to build something with your own hands and then smoke  the best meat around.  Your brick smoker  will produce a flavor none other can match.  real wood, real fire.  You can't duplicate that flavor! 

The space between the firebrick and block is for thermal expansion.  As firebrick get hot they expand.   It doesn't have to be that much.  It can be as little as a 1/4 inch.  I put fiberglass insulation in the dead air space to keep mortar from filling it up in the bottom, plus its just a little more insulated to keep heat in.   It also will keep the inside of the smoker from sweating.  It provides  insulation cushion between the dampness in the block and the inside of the smoker.  Think of it as a thermal pane window.  Two panes of glass,  cold outside, warm inside, no sweating.  I'm not saying you won't get a little moisture inside but not enough to be a problem factor.  I think in the 6 months I've been using mine, only a couple  time I seen moisture and it was after a hard wind driven  rain  and wind driven snow that got water inside the flue. 

I hope that answers your question.  

I'm liking what you've done so far!  Looks great







   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  

Cheers!


----------



## chiefusn

Subscribed.

I can't wait to get a house of my own where I know I'm going to be somewhere for a while. I love doing stuff like this and your build is motivation to build one once I do get a house I can call my own. Looks great! Can't wait to see the finished product. Would love to taste some Q off of it as well.

Chad


----------



## pjnla

Yeah. You get a house you can find all kinds of stuff to keep you busy and your wallet empty. We may buy a new house in the future, but that will just be an excuse to do it all over again.


----------



## pjnla

Got some major work done last weekend. Just about finished the firebox. Gonna bolt in the door and put on the roof for it. Cast a 2" thick cement roof with rebar and mesh reenforcement. Made a mixture of cement and fireclay. Gonna finish lining with the firebrick and top it off. Then on to the main smoker compartment. I think that should go pretty quick. I'll post some pictures in a bit.


----------



## scootermagoo

Aw, dude, I AM IN! 

I want to make a brick smoker so bad.  Looks awesome so far.  My thought are to put one on my paver patio as well.  I am pretty sure I will need footings, tho.  I'm in Wisconsin.  My driveway is heaved up by about 1 inch so far, no kidding.  It settles right back down once the frost is out in spring.  That is how much shit moves around here in the winter.  My doors in the garage don't close the same way as they do in the summer.  There are cracks in the garage sheetrock that open up in the winter and then close in the summer.  The house is fine, but the garage is on a floating slab and you'd be surprised how much that baby moves due to frost heave.

EDIT:

Is there a finish on those doors?  They're so shiny, like a chrome or ceramic.  They look great!

EDIT 2:

Here is a SolidWorks rendering of the pit I designed:













Assembled pit HD.JPG



__ scootermagoo
__ Mar 7, 2013


----------



## wes w

PJ,  if you build a new house you might think about putting a smoker inside.  I've seen them in houses I've done work in where they will put the smoker beside the fireplace inside.   Fire door in the bottom and oven on top.   Flue out the top with the fireplace.   I'll never be in a new house but if I did I would build the house around the fireplace and smoker.   No more freezing your as off in the winter to smoke!


----------



## pjnla

okay Wes...let's get this straight.....WIFE inside, SMOKER outside.

_"i can't hear you dear...im outside! _

what are you trying to do to me man!!! LOL LOL

pj


----------



## pjnla

sound like it gets pretty cold. im here in southern cali, so we never see frost. heck, a 50 degree day is a major event for us. i have an old slab under my pavers. i added about 5 inches of dirt so i put the pavers on top of the slab. i would suggest putting a really solid footing down before you build, especially with frost like that...buuurrrrrr.....


----------



## wes w

pjnla said:


> okay Wes...let's get this straight.....WIFE inside, SMOKER outside.
> 
> _"i can't hear you dear...im outside! _
> 
> what are you trying to do to me man!!! LOL LOL
> 
> pj


I'm still laughing !!!    Well, I really haven't looked at it like that.  You have a very good point!   I'm still laughing!  

Ok, the smoker goes way out back!  LOL!   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






That was just funny.  Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## bear55

:Looks-Great:


----------



## pjnla

Here are some of the latest pics. Got a lot done today. Finally feel like I am getting somewhere, I can see it coming together. Gonna set the firebrick in the firbox tomorrow, bolt in both bottom doors. From there I will start laying the upper brick for the main smoker compartment. I don't anticipate it being too many more weeks of work.













IMG_1247.JPG



__ pjnla
__ Mar 9, 2013


















IMG_1254.JPG



__ pjnla
__ Mar 9, 2013


















IMG_1256.JPG



__ pjnla
__ Mar 9, 2013






Since I dont have any vents onmy doors, I racked my brain and came up with a good damper system. I bought a 3x3 steel structural tube and cut it into 6 inch pieces. I layed them in with the brick and will bolt on hinged flaps so I can control the air flow. The next set of pictures show them installed.













IMG_1293.JPG



__ pjnla
__ Mar 9, 2013


----------



## pjnla

Here are a few more... the outside bricks look crooked, but there are not. i didn't level the firebrick. didn't see the need since they would be inside. so the illusion is that the outside bricks look uneven. I hate how dirty the firebricks look. I also left about a 1/2 inch space between the firebrick and outisde brick.













IMG_1296.JPG



__ pjnla
__ Mar 9, 2013


















IMG_1297.JPG



__ pjnla
__ Mar 9, 2013


















IMG_1298.JPG



__ pjnla
__ Mar 9, 2013






See, I told you it was level! LOL













IMG_1299.JPG



__ pjnla
__ Mar 9, 2013


















IMG_1300.JPG



__ pjnla
__ Mar 9, 2013


----------



## wes w

Looking good PJ!   I like the vent idea.    

Please keep in mind.  Once you finish the project.  You will need to wait for at least 40-45 days for the mortar to cure out.  If you start a big  fire before the mortar has cured it will crack every joint in the whole firebox.  After about  30 days you can do a little paper fire each day to help it dry out, but not a hot fire.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## pjnla

Hey Scooter,

Never did answer your question. The door fabricator did black and polish them up for me. No ceramic covering or anything fancy like that.


----------



## pjnla

After I am done with this thing I am not gonna want to even go in the backyard for 30 days let alone smoke something !! I have all the respect in the world for anyone that lays brick for a living.


----------



## wes w

pjnla said:


> After I am done with this thing I am not gonna want to even go in the backyard for 30 days let alone smoke something !! I have all the respect in the world for anyone that lays brick for a living.


I'm guessing the fun has worn off already.  :-)

I learned to lay on 12" blocks.  Believe it or not, they are way easier to day then brick.


----------



## azbullfrog

Tuning in, can't wait for TBS and Q view of your first run. Great job!


----------



## pjnla

clear and 75 out incali today, so up and at it early this morning. finished all the firebrick and installed the doors. gotta add the roof to the firebox, make a lentil, and start on the upper meat compartment that will go over the right side chamber. about 12-14 runs of brick i estimate. good day today. knoocked off early. a little sore here and there, but my fingers tips are killing me.













IMG_1302.JPG



__ pjnla
__ Mar 10, 2013






a little sloppy here, but i wanted to make sure my joints were solid. i'll clean them up a little later. it's inside the firebox anyway, so doesn't really matter that much.













IMG_1305.JPG



__ pjnla
__ Mar 10, 2013


















IMG_1308.JPG



__ pjnla
__ Mar 10, 2013


















IMG_1309.JPG



__ pjnla
__ Mar 10, 2013






the doors will look a little better after i clean them a little.













IMG_1307.JPG



__ pjnla
__ Mar 10, 2013






Im going to add four rows of brick at the base to hide the cinder block when im finished with the main structure.













IMG_1310.JPG



__ pjnla
__ Mar 10, 2013


----------



## JckDanls 07

looking good...  A little suggestion If you didn't know already...  get ya a 5 gallon bucket with water and a sponge   and then when the cement starts setting up use use the sponge (rinsing often)  to clean up the joints....  It will smooth out the joints and fill in any little nooks and cranny's at the same time...


----------



## pjnla

thanks for the advice Jck. will remember that. strictly amatuer hour here. prob would not have yesterday when i did this anyway. the build kicked my butt good. i was so tired, i didn't care what it looked like, i just wanted to be done for the day. i would not have left it like that if it wasnt on the inside of the firebox. but brother, it was one of those days when my back and legs, and finger tips said the hell with it!! the advice is much appreciated


----------



## pjnla

i am laughing looking at the pics myself. one side looks clean and professional, the other looks like i said "F' it!" LOL Thats pretty bad.


----------



## wes w

PJ, not sure if your wearing gloves or not. Mortar will dry your skin out and cause them to crack.  It has nothing to do with being tough, its saving your skin... :-)

Build looks great.  Don't stop now!  Your just getting started   Oh and Motrin   is a great back reliever.


----------



## pjnla

thanks Wes. yeah, im wearing gloves. more of mechanical injuries than mortar. not paying attention here and there. a rubber mallet doesn't sound so bad till you smash a finger with one! lol

its still a lot of fun actually. i wouldnt give up for the world. i can get through the courses brick fairly quickly, so that won't be too bad. gonna work on plans for the roof of the main smoker chamber. saw some really good ideas recently.


----------



## pjnla

not a ton of work, but a couple of milestones in the build today. first i topped of the firebox. i put on a rebar and mesh reenforced 2" topper on. it was a mix of concrete and fireclay. has a slight angle to it to help with drainage. i will tile it over when i am nearing completion so i can have a work surface on the smoker. it  maybe i will do that during that month and a half i have to just sit and look at it while it cures. i also made a lentil to span the gap between my firebox and main chamber. i used firebrick between 1 1/2 inch angle iron with concrete. hopefully it will come out good when i take the frame off tomorrow. not i just gotta put on about 12 courses of brick and the right side and i will be nearing the finish line.













IMG_1336.JPG



__ pjnla
__ Mar 16, 2013


















IMG_1337.JPG



__ pjnla
__ Mar 16, 2013


















IMG_1329.JPG



__ pjnla
__ Mar 16, 2013


















IMG_1332.JPG



__ pjnla
__ Mar 16, 2013


















IMG_1340.JPG



__ pjnla
__ Mar 16, 2013


















IMG_1338.JPG



__ pjnla
__ Mar 16, 2013


----------



## pjnla

kinda a tough day today. but hell it is what it is. better than being at work. the lentil came out nice and solid. not a pretty as i would have liked it, but hell, not bad for a first time. i added a row of standing soldiers. they look more like leaning soldiers to tell the truth. not happy with how they turned out. they are 100% structurally sound im sure, but i wanted the look to be right. probably making more of it than i need to. the right side leans a bit back and the left side leans a bit forward. the back row is perfect though. go figure. i made sure the row above that was perfectly level though. got two course to go then install the last door, and then the meat chamber is done.

  

  

  














IMG_1343.JPG



__ pjnla
__ Mar 17, 2013






  

this will be inside the smoke chamber, so i guess it doesn't need to be beautiful.














IMG_1354.JPG



__ pjnla
__ Mar 17, 2013



















IMG_1351.JPG



__ pjnla
__ Mar 17, 2013






  














IMG_1349.JPG



__ pjnla
__ Mar 17, 2013






  














IMG_1352.JPG



__ pjnla
__ Mar 17, 2013






  

all and all, still on the level!














IMG_1355.JPG



__ pjnla
__ Mar 17, 2013


----------



## pjnla

hey folks. hope everyone is well. suffering through these clear and 75 degree days here in southern california. but i guess i will make it some how. anyway, been grinding through for the last couple weeks. some hiccups here and there for sure, but nothing too bad i suppose. and at the end of the day i can say i did it myself. not too bad for first time brick work i would say. all i have left now is to install my grates and let it cure for about a month and a half, and that is gonna kill me, but i will be sure to wait the proper amount of time. a few little things here and there to do, but almost done now. here are some pics of what i have done so far.













IMG_1394.JPG



__ pjnla
__ Mar 31, 2013






finally looked like a smoker once i got the doors mounted. im going to add a stone veneer at the bottom to spruce up the appearance.













IMG_1428.JPG



__ pjnla
__ Mar 31, 2013






i thought about several ways to do the roof, but i just settled on casting a simple rebar and mesh reinforced 2 1/2 inch slab. a clay chimney insert was expensive as hell out here, so i got a cheap cement one from the building supply. i think it will serve the purpose. the roof is also reinforced underneath by 3, 1/2 inch steel tubes.













IMG_1397.JPG



__ pjnla
__ Mar 31, 2013


















IMG_1426.JPG



__ pjnla
__ Mar 31, 2013






roof mounted













IMG_1448.JPG



__ pjnla
__ Mar 31, 2013






i had my grates, wood holder and charcoal holders made at a local shop. pretty cheap i may add. the holders are 1 1/2 inches off the floor. 













IMG_1450.JPG



__ pjnla
__ Mar 31, 2013


















IMG_1451.JPG



__ pjnla
__ Mar 31, 2013






i am going to install the grate holders next weekend. figured it was no rush since i have to wait before i use it anyway.













IMG_1452.JPG



__ pjnla
__ Mar 31, 2013






so all and all not so bad for an amatuer













IMG_1449.JPG



__ pjnla
__ Mar 31, 2013


----------



## daveomak

Smoker looks good..... Job well done....   In a few months, we will see some smoked stuff...  Dave


----------



## boykjo

Nice................


----------



## pjnla

thank you. i cant wait to start testing it out. i put in the racks, so now its really killing me. got a few odds and ends type of things i want to do to it that should keep me busy for a couple of weeks. i did some measuring the other day. i have about 11 square feet of cooking space. thats a big jump from my barrel smoker i have been using for years, which has about 6 square feet of space. here are a few shots of it with the racks













IMG_1464.JPG



__ pjnla
__ Apr 4, 2013


















IMG_1465.JPG



__ pjnla
__ Apr 4, 2013


----------



## wes w

Looks awesome PJ.  Sorry I've been away for a few weeks.    Can't wait to see the TBS rolling out the top!  Love the doors


----------



## pjnla

hey brother. been wondering where you had gotten off to. pretty happy with the results. want to see it smoking myself. the neighbors have been poking around looking too. i do a big bbq once or twice a year, so they are already asking for the dates. gonna add the stone veneer at the base this weekend and that should be it.


----------



## wes w

Looks awesome!   Funny thing about neighbors, they like to watch the build, but never offer to help until it comes time to eat.  :-)  True story...


----------



## bratrules

That's a awesome build!! what part of L.A are you from??


----------



## pjnla

Thanks. Pretty happy with how it turned out. I'm in inglewood.


----------



## pjnla

I'm adding the last touches. Putting on a stone veneer around the base. Put on the scratch coat yesterday. Will put on the stones today or tomorrow.













image.jpg



__ pjnla
__ Apr 6, 2013



















image.jpg



__ pjnla
__ Apr 6, 2013


















image.jpg



__ pjnla
__ Apr 6, 2013


----------



## pjnla

Finished adding the veneer to the base looks good. Got the man-made stone instead of natural. Was a difference of about $6.00 a square foot versus $16.00 a square foot. So you can see why I went with the man-made. Everything is so expensive out here. Plus it's a lot lighter. That's all I really need for this project anyway. Came out pretty good I think. I left about 2 1/2 inches at the bottom to be safe from moisture coming up. It only rains out here about 1 or 2 months per year anyway, so that is probably overkill. As you can see, it really made a difference in the look.













image.jpg



__ pjnla
__ Apr 7, 2013


















image.jpg



__ pjnla
__ Apr 7, 2013


















image.jpg



__ pjnla
__ Apr 7, 2013


----------



## pjnla

image.jpg



__ pjnla
__ Apr 7, 2013


----------



## davidhef88

Great looking smoker!  Can't wait to see it in action.


----------



## pjnla

You can't wait to see it in action??? Not half as much as me!!! LOL Waiting for this thing to cure properly is killing me! But seriously thanks. Much appreciated.


----------



## davidhef88

pjnla said:


> You can't wait to see it in action??? Not half as much as me!!! LOL Waiting for this thing to cure properly is killing me! But seriously thanks. Much appreciated.


Lol how long do you have to wait for it to be properly cured??  I've never built anything out of block.


----------



## wes w

Looks awesome PJ.  Your right the rock made a huge difference.   Job will done!


----------



## pjnla

Davidhef88 said:


> Lol how long do you have to wait for it to be properly cured??  I've never built anything out of block.



About 45 days or so. Wes gave me a pretty good warning about not rushing the process. The mortar has to cure properly or it will crack. This thing is going to be around for years, so may as well TRY to be patient. But you know I'm dying to put a nice big brisket right in the center rack. Think I'm gonna start building a rack for my wood now. Gotta do something! LOL


----------



## pjnla

Wes W said:


> Looks awesome PJ.  Your right the rock made a huge difference.   Job will done!



Thanks Wes. Can't tell you how much your advice has helped. Question for you- how long did it take you to master cooking with yours. I been using my barrel for so many years now, I know it like the back of my hand. Using this new smoker is gonna be a lot of trial and error I think. I thought about giving the barrel away, but don't think I could ever part with it.


----------



## wes w

pjnla said:


> Wes W said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks awesome PJ.  Your right the rock made a huge difference.   Job will done!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Wes. Can't tell you how much your advice has helped. Question for you- how long did it take you to master cooking with yours. I been using my barrel for so many years now, I know it like the back of my hand. Using this new smoker is gonna be a lot of trial and error I think. I thought about giving the barrel away, but don't think I could ever part with it.
Click to expand...

After about 30 days you can build a couple small paper fires to help cure it out some. Once a day won't hurt.   Leave the doors open as much as possible to let the air circulate through it.   When your gut tells you its cured,  build a small kindling fire.  Bring the smoker up to temp very slow to drive out any moisture that might be in the masonary.

I did a dry run the first time I fired mine  up full bore.   Get a feel for how it wants to be feed.    Warning, when you do your first smoke it will react totally different then the dry run.  Cold mass changes everything.   Bring it up to temp  and just stay with it.  If it gets hot, open the doors, and close the dampers.   For me, once I get going with a stable temp,  I add about 5 brickettes to hold my fire, add wood  for heat and smoke.  I use the brickettes (kingsford)  to keep my fire from going out.  You'll just have to get a feel for how big of sticks you need.  I use about 1in. X 1in. splits.  Toward the end of a smoke you will have little fire and a few brickettes.  Bricks are hot, meat is hot.

It took me about 4 or 5 smokes before I felt confident enough to leave it for a period of time.   Its probably not going to hold a steady temp for more then 30-45 min. at a time.  I started with a butt.   Hard to mess up.  I usually wrap at 160 and unwrap at 190.  Thats just me.  I'm not a huge fan of bark.   I have never done a butt without wrapping.   For me smoking at 250 it takes about 10 hrs.   One thing about brick smokers.  You will produce BBQ no one else can match.

If you have anymore questions just ask.  I'm just glad to be able to help.   Now you need to start that brick oven to go beside that awesome smoker... :-)


----------



## wes w




----------



## pjnla

Hey Wes.

How are ya? I been away from a while. I started a new job in January and just now coming up to breathe. Doing my first real smoke of the year today as a matter of fact. How are things on your end?


----------



## wes w

Good evening PJ!   Good to hear your job is going well.   Man, you got to take time to smoke!!  :-)

Hope your smoke turned out awesome!

Doing ok here.   Told the wife the other day we needed to start using out of the freezer.  Been smoking almost every week-end.  I do pork smokes about once a month to sell.  Friend gave me some beef ribs to try on the smoker in a week or so.  

Been a rough couple weeks with Memorial Day, but we will get through it.

I wish I could travel to the left coast.  I hear it awesome over there.  Not sure I would fit in with the city life though.  I like life slow.   :-)

Good to hear from you again.  I'd love to see some picture of your smoking awesomeness! 

Hope you have a great week my friend!!


----------



## elginplowboy

Congrats on your really nice build, u and Wes both have some awesome smokers there.


----------

